
Ask HN: What are the laws for practicing online Therapy in US? - FahadUddin92
I want to make an app for online therapy from another country and provide cost-effective therapy services(the current app&#x27;s charges are too high as the therapists are based in US). I am looking for the online therapy laws and regulations in th US and its legality.
======
radnam
I might be able to help. What’s the best email to reach you?

~~~
FahadUddin92
please contact at ifahaduddin@gmail.com

